# gold coast water filtration



## fletcher (17/6/17)

moved up from sydney - check. got a new job - check. bought and moved into a new house - check. most furniture and other setup crap getting sorted - check. finally about to get back into brewing again!

i'm considering a few options for filtration of my water for kitchen/drinking AND brewing. does anyone have a shop they recommend for the best filters/advice etc up here?

is RO expensive/heavy on waste water? i'd love to be able to build my water profiles from scratch but if the water is pretty soft/low in content up here i'd consider simpler filtration.

any help or suggestions appreciated!


----------

